# Foals of 2013



## SunnyDraco

This morning's addition:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

No babies for me this year either. So let's see pics folks, I need a foal fix!


----------



## Endiku

He wasn't bred by us, but we purchased a mare to hopefully train as a ranch and lesson horse (or just break and sell on, depends on her temperment) about 4 months ago with the assumption that she was fat and needed work, and she happened to have a little tag-along in her belly  I went out to catch her two weeks ago and found this: 









BO was NOT impressed, but he's rather cute...and as it turns out, he's quite the Heinz 57 baby but somehow he managed to turn out decently built. He has quite the stop on him too  goes galavanting all over the place at full speed then BAM, he stops on a dime xD I'm impressed.




























Any idea of what breeds he is, or what mama is? 

His name is Busche. Not a very cute namy for a little guy like him, but there seems to be a trend lately...LOL


----------



## trainerunlimited

Aww what a cute little surprise!!!


----------



## wetrain17

Busche is adorable. Looks like a curious little guy.


----------



## Endiku

He sure is! We can’t keep him busy enough! He needs someone to play with but we didn’t breed this year, so a Jolly Ball is his new best friend instead. ​ 


As for his breed, his dam is a ½ QH ¼ ASB ¼ Arabian (so her dam was a NSH). His sire is SUPPOSIVELY a Thoroughbred. That makes him ¼ QH, 1/8 ASB 1/8 Arabian ½ Thoroughbred. Quite the mixture, but it seems to work for him so far! ​


----------



## Spitfire080905

Cute foals.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Aw so cute. Definitely subbing to this.


----------



## wetrain17

Endiku said:


> He sure is! We can’t keep him busy enough! He needs someone to play with but we didn’t breed this year, so a Jolly Ball is his new best friend instead. ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for his breed, his dam is a ½ QH ¼ ASB ¼ Arabian (so her dam was a NSH). His sire is SUPPOSIVELY a Thoroughbred. That makes him ¼ QH, 1/8 ASB 1/8 Arabian ½ Thoroughbred. Quite the mixture, but it seems to work for him so far! ​


 
Any pictures of him playing with the jolly ball?


----------



## CLaPorte432

Here's my girl, born March 17.


----------



## texasgal

My new favorite thread!


----------



## WSArabians

I sold this mare in January. Makes me wish I had kept her!


----------



## SunnyDraco

1 day old, and such a big girl. Her dam is only about 14.1hh and she is already making the small size foal saver blanket look too small :rofl:


----------



## WSArabians

Is that one out of Sir, Sunny?


----------



## SunnyDraco

WSArabians said:


> Is that one out of Sir, Sunny?


Yes she is 

She is going to be registered half Arab 

We are also expecting a black purebred baby by Sir as well, 335 days gestation today so hopefully we don't have to wait too much longer :lol:


----------



## Endiku

Not yet WetRain! Every time he starts playing and I go run to grab a camera, he tosses it away and starts meandering around like 'pff... _I_ wasn't playing with that boring old thing...'


----------



## EliRose

Oh, subbing! These babies are all so adorable!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Subbing! I tried to start one of these. But it didn't work! Yay I love babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel

WSArabians said:


> I sold this mare in January. Makes me wish I had kept her!


:shock: That's my little dream baby. PERFECT coloring, and an arabian I'm assuming. So beautiful.


----------



## rbarlo32

Wish my girl would hurry up so I could add to this thread she is due a week today so we will see.


----------



## Breezy2011

Subbing... I love foals so much!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hopefully I can contribute to this soon. My baby hoarder mare needs to give it up! LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I hope I can join soon too! But until then this thread gives me my foal fix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

SunnyDraco said:


> Yes she is
> 
> She is going to be registered half Arab
> 
> We are also expecting a black purebred baby by Sir as well, 335 days gestation today so hopefully we don't have to wait too much longer :lol:


Super nice!
I hope you get your chrome with your next foal!


----------



## WSArabians

Annanoel said:


> :shock: That's my little dream baby. PERFECT coloring, and an arabian I'm assuming. So beautiful.


LOL
I know! I regretted selling the mare as soon as I saw the foal - all her other babies have been little sorrels with big stars. And then... Ugh. LOL
I hope he didn't use all his bay sabino genes on just one little filly!


----------



## WSArabians

LOL
I hear you guys! Still about another 4 weeks until I get my own baby... *sigh*


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Takala at one day old and then near two months. She is a Bashkir Curly filly born February 5th.


----------



## WSArabians

^^Too cute!!


----------



## JustWingIt

The barn where I board breeds AQHA, they have two babies out of 6 (I think) this year born.

Number one was Corbin (Good I Will Be X RB Touch Of Moxie) , who is a BIG, handsome boy. Here he is: 

























Next baby born was Kimber, little girl who was 12 days late. Had us all on the edge of our seat waiting for her to pop out! Funny story about her name, the barn has a theme for baby names every year. Last year was country singers so we had a Faith (Faith Hill), Miranda (Lambert), Zac (Brown), and an couple others. The BO's husband is an interesting character and decided this years theme would be gun brands in honor of the gun debate. We didn't all agree with him but what he says goes pretty much lol.
So here's Kimber (Greatmindsthinkaluke x BR Duplicate Nights) : 














As more babies are born I'll post those! The next mare due was due 5 days ago, should be soon!


----------



## WSArabians

Lovely babies! Corbin in the name of my hay guy..LOL


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Well, I also have some pictures of Drafty babies that I might as well share! Clydesdales and Percherons, and they should be obvious which is which. Two different breeders, one nearby, the Clydes, who had two boys and a girl. Then the Perch breeder who has had two girls so far. 

With the Clydes the bigger one is the boy (a month or so old), smaller the girl (a week or so). I have seen the second boy, but no pictures of him yet. And there are quite a few more babies expected, so hopefully more pictures!

Both Percheron fillies are only a week old. There is one more due soon, but I likely will not get to meet it. Sorry for the blurry pictures! But I hope their cuteness is appreciated nonetheless.


----------



## WSArabians

Man, they're all cute but that first one steals it for me!


----------



## SunnyDraco

New addition: 

























A little filly


----------



## texasgal

^^ hope you're able to hold her with that little rope .. lol

So cute!


----------



## wetrain17

I should have named this thread cuteness overload :wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco

7 days old now, Magic's filly is exploring how the world tastes lol









1 day old and Dreamer's filly is slowly unfolding


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Here's my little hunk, born early this morning 









































[/ATTACH]


----------



## nessa1579

Here's my little baby  name is Rezy, she's an Easter baby


----------



## SunnyDraco

nessa1579 said:


> Here's my little baby  name is Rezy, she's an Easter baby


With a beautiful egg shaped star :lol:

She is so cute, perfect sight to find Easter morning


----------



## nessa1579

SunnyDraco said:


> With a beautiful egg shaped star :lol:
> 
> She is so cute, perfect sight to find Easter morning


I was definitely excited to see her on Easter, best Easter yet! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

All these babies....cuteness overload for sure!!


----------



## WSArabians

Here's another of Reed's by an outside mare - 75% Arabian.


----------



## SunnyDraco

WSArabians said:


> Here's another of Reed's by an outside mare - 75% Arabian.


So cute, colt or filly?


----------



## WSArabians

SunnyDraco said:


> So cute, colt or filly?


Colt,


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok, so I need more photos here! I need a cuteness overload!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiskyFilly

Here is our little surprise! Momma had her on day 299 but as you can see she is fully baked and BIG. This is her at 3 days old. Haven't found a name that fits her yet but open to suggestions! Hoping she will roan out like her sire but hard to tell right now. We are waiting on one more mare to foal.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smaile

Here is our stable first foal - a colt, he was born this morning. This is a feisty one.


----------



## WSArabians

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Ok, so I need more photos here! I need a cuteness overload!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WELL... I know for a FACT that FGRanch has been on foal watch and hasn't shared the results yet so.... *ahem*


----------



## FGRanch

I have two new babies ( 4 total ) will post pictures very soon!! Like tomorrow!


----------



## WSArabians

FGRanch said:


> I have two new babies ( 4 total ) will post pictures very soon!! Like tomorrow!


Ha! I've heard that before!
We're still waiting on "new" (read - two weeks ago) pictures of Mika and Forrest... :-|


----------



## wetrain17

If there are no pictures, they don't exsist :wink:


----------



## FGRanch

I am sitting in the accounts office giving the goverment all my money by filing my taxes...when I get home I will take photos!


----------



## WSArabians

And I called it. 
Still no pictures.


----------



## wetrain17

WSArabians said:


> And I called it.
> Still no pictures.


 
They don't exist :wink:


----------



## Cherrij

Pictures! I love babies, I want to see them!


----------



## WSArabians

wetrain17 said:


> They don't exist :wink:


Oh, they do! 
I've seen and petted and played with. 
She is just being a horse hoarder! LOL


----------



## FGRanch

Ok guys...here are the pictures finally!! Pleae excuse all the mud, it's gross out side right now. 

First off this is Mica (The surprise baby) who now looks like a clydesdale foal :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

This little girl is Miri. She is MY girl. Her Mamma is an amazing mare and this is her last foal (My first from her) and I couldn't be more thrilled that she gave me an amazing filly. I hope that she will be my future show horse


----------



## WSArabians

Adorable!! 
Can't wait to see Forest and Seven!


----------



## Aggs

All these foals is making me wish I had the money to care for one!


----------



## JustWingIt

New baby alert! 

The next AQHA foal at my barn is here. Say hello to Wesson, a very handsome colt!


----------



## FGRanch

JustWingIt said:


> New baby alert!
> 
> The next AQHA foal at my barn is here. Say hello to Wesson, a very handsome colt!


Super cute!


----------



## FGRanch

A few more of Miri...Just because


----------



## FGRanch

This little guy is Seven


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

fg, your foals are like the pitbulls of babies! Man those suckers are stout!


----------



## WSArabians

Awww Seven! I heart him. :-D


----------



## sssmith

Cuteness overload!!!! Have to add mine too!! This is Winchester AKA "frenchmans streakn"








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

FGRanch those foals are STUNNING!!! I just LOVE the markings on them both - beautiful! You must be stoked!
SSmith your little colt is a gorgeous colour!


----------



## texasgal

Just ... wow. What an amazing little package...


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So much cuteness!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

My,FGR,those are some awesome babies you got happening!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Loving these babies! Congrats on such beautiful babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txlovemyhorses

Beautiful babies congrats!!! I love them


----------



## anniegirl

Born this morning...finally!!! "Annie's Two Step Soda"...Soda took forever getting here...he is doing well Im pretty excited!!!!


----------



## dbhrsmn

My new filly born this morning. She is the last foal my stallion sired before he died, at 26, last fall.


----------



## rbarlo32

Finally as of yesterday morning I can now add to this thread. Introducing Merrie Dancers Victoria.


----------



## SunnyDraco

The half sisters are now 3 and 4 weeks old. Amazing how fast time flies 
























Their moms let them play together now


----------



## WSArabians

Adorable! Your black looks like she has an apple on the top of her blaze


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Here is our Paint mare "Lady" and her colt "Buckshot" foaled last Saturday.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1007...s/5868944125322604177?authkey=CJ3Bm_qHu7CgjwE


----------



## SunnyDraco

This morning's nap


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok yall, I need some cuteness overload!!!


----------



## WSArabians

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Ok yall, I need some cuteness overload!!!


I'm on foal watch Zina tonight, hopefully I'll have some for you tomorrow!
*fingers crossed*


----------



## Druydess

*Solei's filly*



KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Ok yall, I need some cuteness overload!!!


Well-- had to add my little girl here anyway, so I guess this'll have to do for a fix..LOL


----------



## Aesthetic

Man I can't wait for Paco to foal so I can add to this thread!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Dru yes, that helps me! She's such beauty! I'd be lost for days in those big dreamy eyes if I got hold of her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Dru yes, that helps me! She's such beauty! I'd be lost for days in those big dreamy eyes if I got hold of her!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks KyMo!!
I know what you mean-- I already do!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I have to post Princess on here 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luv my horse hinke

we breed our mare to Teade 392 shes due June 12 so i'll try to get pics up when the baby comes!
heres dad, Teade
Teade 392 Friesian Dressage Stallion, Iron Spring Farm - YouTube


----------



## smaile

Finally I can post my big boy here too.! Caldelero S was born on May 2nd and surprised me with his size - he is huuuge. 

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## soenjer55

What a beautiful little foal, smaile! Congratulations! And LMHH, I can't wait to see your foal- Teade 392 is lovely!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Two weeks today!!!!


----------



## FGRanch

Mylittleponies what a beautiful baby!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Thank you FGRanch! She get more beautiful each day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

luv my horse hinke said:


> we breed our mare to Teade 392 shes due June 12 so i'll try to get pics up when the baby comes!
> heres dad, Teade
> Teade 392 Friesian Dressage Stallion, Iron Spring Farm - YouTube


 
Oooooooooh . Start your own thread about your mare and you'll have plenty of people stalking it!


----------



## QuarterCarolina

I am VERY PROUD to announce that my mare foaled yesterday 05/14 around 9:45 p.m. She had a beautiful FILLY who has one full blue eye and one partial blue split horizontally so her eyelashes cover the brown part. She stood up REALLY quick and came right to me with mama still laying down. She really LOVES people and comes right to you when you call for her. Her mother is a wonderful mama and has no issues once so ever with us interacting with her new foal. This filly is great on her legs amazingly for a newborn and is quite the runner, not to mention she ventures off from mama and mama is on her toes following HER around! :lol: This is also the first foal I have seen that cannot walk underneath it's mama at all and I could not be any happier with her.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Wow she has such unique coloring, I LOVE IT!


----------



## QuarterCarolina

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Wow she has such unique coloring, I LOVE IT!


Thank you, her personality definitely fits it! She's quite the social butterfly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

QuarterCarolina said:


> I am VERY PROUD to announce that my mare foaled yesterday 05/14 around 9:45 p.m. She had a beautiful FILLY who has one full blue eye and one partial blue split horizontally so her eyelashes cover the brown part. She stood up REALLY quick and came right to me with mama still laying down. She really LOVES people and comes right to you when you call for her. Her mother is a wonderful mama and has no issues once so ever with us interacting with her new foal. This filly is great on her legs amazingly for a newborn and is quite the runner, not to mention she ventures off from mama and mama is on her toes following HER around! :lol: This is also the first foal I have seen that cannot walk underneath it's mama at all and I could not be any happier with her.


Very beautiful and unique little filly there! Congratulations!


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

Awwwwwwwwww! I wish I had one to post! Next year ill have a couple mule colts to post!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterCarolina

BrieannaKelly said:


> Very beautiful and unique little filly there! Congratulations!


Thank you! I was wrong on her eyes, I was so excited about how loving and fearless she is I didn't notice both eyes are completely blue only one is dark blue on top and crystal blue on bottom. She is definitely unique 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

I need to update winchesters pics on here. They grow so fast!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Starting to shed the super fuzzy foal coat... She still has a ton of mane that makes her half sister look bald in comparison lol


----------



## Druydess

Love her!! Well both of them!~!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Princess is 4 weeks today!


----------



## SunnyDraco

MyLittlePonies said:


> Princess is 4 weeks today!


We need pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Soda is 41/2weeks old now!! He is growing and learning very quickly. I've finally gotten him to stop trying to nip me...just by making the sound "Shhh" loudly, it's pretty funny to watch. He stands nicely twice a day for his grooming and halters without a care, still working on the leading...he does ok until he decides he REALLY wants to run up the manure pile..LOL Anyhow here are some updated pics of my handsome little dude


----------



## texasgal

Good Lord.. he's purdy!


----------



## wetrain17

Soda looks like he has quite the personality on him.


----------



## anniegirl

He sure does!!! He is very confident considering he's only been on the planet for a month..LOL!


----------



## WSArabians

Okay, I can add. I didn't breed this guy, didn't even want him! HAHA
He came with Momma but he is so freaking adorable I can't help but love him... Just not enough to keep him. 

Khaptain Jack:


----------



## wetrain17

I was just wondering when those pictures were going to make their way onto here. He's a cutie


----------



## WSArabians

LOL
Thanks Wetrain! Been waiting forever to contribute... I won't have my own again until over a month.


----------



## wetrain17

I guess this will due to hold us over :wink:


----------



## wetrain17

By due I meant *do


----------



## Druydess

He is just adorable annie!!


----------



## krazygirl1

My 2 foals for the year. Both colts. I so wanted a filly. Bandit and un-named as of now but leaning toward badger.


----------



## FrostedLilly

So cute. All of them. These are some good looking babies this year.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Here's Takala Rose, my Bashkir Curly filly. She was born in February, and is now halter broke, ties, picks up all feet with or without being restrained. (Restrained as in being tied or held.) She loves being groomed, and has had her feet trimmed and stood wonderfully. She walks up to me in pasture, and will stand for grooming for hours. Absolutely adores people, and people love her, too! She is being weaned from mom, and is doing wonderfully. She's pastured with an Appaloosa gelding, who is also a complete dove. I plan on showing her at six months, which she will so conveniently be at the time of our fair. I may show her in other open shows locally just for experience.


----------



## Druydess

Dream of Faery Fire- Sired by: Obsidian Dream S-- out of La Legacy de Solei- 1 month
She is the friendliest little thing I've ever seen.. what a fabulous disposition! It sure pays to breed calm, social, intelligent parents!

Heck of a motor and shoulder on this little girl..


----------



## my2geldings

*Cruiser*

Here is our little guy.


----------



## soenjer55

Druydess, do you ever go to the Scottsdale arabian show with your horses? If you do, I'd love to come and see them in person- I live in Tucson so it's not that bad a drive. I've actually never gone before, but I really want to and would definitely try hard to get there if you were showing!


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm

I have a foal due to come any day now!! I cant wait! Anxiously awaiting to add to this thread!!


----------



## Druydess

soenjer55 said:


> Druydess, do you ever go to the Scottsdale arabian show with your horses? If you do, I'd love to come and see them in person- I live in Tucson so it's not that bad a drive. I've actually never gone before, but I really want to and would definitely try hard to get there if you were showing!


I have not been there yet, but I hear it's quite an event. It would be quite a haul from FL, especially since it's no longer an A rated show; would be quite the expense for no points. If we ever do though, I would surely love to meet you! I will certainly let you know if such a trip is in the cards...:wink:


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I didn't think I'd have the opportunity to participate in a foal thread this year, but I actually will!! This is my new AQHA stud colt born on March 25th. He will be coming home to us in August at weaning age. I get to meet him in person tomorrow and CAN'T WAIT! I'll try to get tons of pics and hopefully a name inspiration!


----------



## WSArabians

Yesterday morning we got a gorgeous, tall, and very leggy bay Morab filly by MS Aurelius, my Ecaho son!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats WSA 
She is beautiful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iluvhorses018

My 2013 AQHA/APHA filly "Cleo".


----------



## soenjer55

iluvhorses018 said:


> My 2013 AQHA/APHA filly "Cleo".


:shock: I, uh... don't think you got much of a motor on this one... That's quite the power-house you've got there, lol! Cute as a button, too!


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal

This is my TWH colt, Saga. He was born at noon yesterday. Already seen the little dude flat walk, run walk, pace and canter. So in love with him.


----------



## Druydess

Awwwww.. what a cutie Major!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Update on our 2013 colt, Buckshot. Now officially "Tommys Gamblingman" with the APHA.


----------



## Falcor74

Thirteen - do you know what color he may shed out to be? He looks like he may have a smoky gene.


----------



## Falcor74

PHM - I just have to say I love your quote, lol! (goes without saying that your little man is quite handsome)


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Falcor74 said:


> PHM - I just have to say I love your quote, lol! (goes without saying that your little man is quite handsome)


Thanks! You can guess from my user name that it's been a _very_ long time since we've had anything but fillies around here.


----------



## Serenity

I'm not sure if mine is pregnant, she snuck into the stallions paddock when no one was home and she's in heat. I'm kinda hoping for a baby..


----------



## Aesthetic

Here's my little medicine hat colt born this morning


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Falcor74 said:


> Thirteen - do you know what color he may shed out to be? He looks like he may have a smoky gene.


He should shed out black. Sire is a sorrel with an almost identical blaze and dam is bay with no white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Sorry for the blank post^^.

We had this little guy May 2. We have found out that the other mare we got is also pregnant. She will have her foal the first of October.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Our second mare safely delivered a colt early this AM. Here's a pic of our newest - Fernswoods Skor


----------



## Reckyroo

Fox had Teddy on the 10th March and he's growing rapidly now (this pic was taken when he was about 4 weeks old.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Wrecker is 3 months old today. I can't believe how fast time has gone by.

She already knows how to...
-Lead, Including backing and moving her butt over
-Load in the trailer and haul down the road
-Stand tied
-Clip and Bathe (Grooming too)
-Picks up front and hind feet
-Stands for farrier and has been filed twice
-Stand still for fly spray

I'm starting the process of separating mom from her for an hour or so. They are put in different stalls and can't see each other. They called back and forth for a little while and then all was quiet.

For reference in the pictures. My mom is 5'3".

And yes, she is a filly.  That "thing" is her hernia. :-(


----------



## trainerunlimited

Omg, when did a hernia pop up?!? She sure is a pretty girl!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

She's had it since birth. Its just grown as she has grown. :-(

its very creepy to be able to push her intestine back up into her. And the hole in the abdomen isn't even that large.

we are keeping an eye on it. Everything ive read says they'll go away on their own, or they'll require a small surgery between 12 and 18 months to close the abdomen wall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kamakazi

We've only had one little guy so far this year (still waiting on the other) but here's Nemo!


----------



## NdAppy

CLaPorte432 said:


> She's had it since birth. Its just grown as she has grown. :-(
> 
> its very creepy to be able to push her intestine back up into her. And the hole in the abdomen isn't even that large.
> 
> we are keeping an eye on it. Everything ive read says they'll go away on their own, or they'll require a small surgery between 12 and 18 months to close the abdomen wall.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock:Being that big it isn't going away on it's own. It really needs to be seen by the vet and since you can feel the hole and the intestines, more than likely it's also going to need mesh to close it. :?


----------



## CLaPorte432

NdAppy said:


> :shock:Being that big it isn't going away on it's own. It really needs to be seen by the vet and since you can feel the hole and the intestines, more than likely it's also going to need mesh to close it. :?


Yes I know. :-( my vet didn't seem all that concerned when I talked to her and told her it was larger. I'll be contacting another vet this week. 

Do you know if they can do the surgery this young? Id love to get it fixed and on its way to healing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

I'm not sure if they can do the surgery that young or not, but I would think that they could/should since there is the chance of having intestinal strangulation with a hernia that large. 

I take it your other vet didn't even want to come out and see her?


----------



## CLaPorte432

My main vet doesn't have the facilities to do surgery, therefore we usually get referred someplace else. When I talked to her...She continued to say most hernias go away on their own, give it time.

I just got off the phone with another vet, and I'm scheduling her surgery tomorrow. I just need to look at my schedule to hauling there/picking her up. I work 5-6 days a week right now. :-(

she is getting surgery to fix it. And shes not too young. He said this type of hernia doesn't go away on its own. There are belts and devices could use to help push it back up, but, its not worth all that effort. I'd rather get it fixed the correct way and have Wrecker on track for healing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Here's a few more shots of Trike, my first purebred of the year.  




























Figuring out those giraffe legs!


----------



## WSArabians

And our Morab colt, Denni:


----------



## MyLittlePonies

CLaPorte432 said:


> Yes I know. :-( my vet didn't seem all that concerned when I talked to her and told her it was larger. I'll be contacting another vet this week.
> 
> Do you know if they can do the surgery this young? Id love to get it fixed and on its way to healing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Years ago my friend was given a stud colt because a mare kicked him giving him a hernia. He was about 6 months and he had surgery on it. You need to find a reliable vet who is comfortable performing the operation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55

WSArabians said:


> And our Morab colt, Denni:


I honestly think this is the cutest little fellow I have ever seen... I just want to pick him up and carry him around, I love him! Does he have a name yet?
I don't know if I should even be on this thread, I've been getting weird looks from family members because every time I check this thread I end up saying "AWWWWWWWWW" out loud... :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432

MyLittlePonies said:


> Years ago my friend was given a stud colt because a mare kicked him giving him a hernia. He was about 6 months and he had surgery on it. You need to find a reliable vet who is comfortable performing the operation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I found a very trustworthy vet. Wrecker goes June 27th to have it surgery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

CLaPorte432 said:


> I found a very trustworthy vet. Wrecker goes June 27th to have it surgery.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good luck and keep us posted  xx


----------



## QtrBel

Here's the most recent of Skor Such cuties DSArabians. Good Luck with the surgery on Wrecker let us know how things turn out.


----------



## WSArabians

soenjer55 said:


> I honestly think this is the cutest little fellow I have ever seen... I just want to pick him up and carry him around, I love him! Does he have a name yet?
> I don't know if I should even be on this thread, I've been getting weird looks from family members because every time I check this thread I end up saying "AWWWWWWWWW" out loud... :lol:


Thanks!
He really is super adorable! Such personality too! 
We've been calling him Denni, just thinking of a registered name now.


----------



## MsLady

CLaPorte432 said:


> I found a very trustworthy vet. Wrecker goes June 27th to have it surgery.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Keep us posted on how she is doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aggs

WS you have some adorable little ones on your hands!


----------



## nessa1579

Here's my cutie, will be a month old tomorrow  Stella is her name, she's changing colors so far and seems like she's going to be a varnish roan


----------



## wetrain17

^^ Love the ears!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Aww! I've missed all these little cuties!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman

This is our little no name filly. She was born the 17th of June.


----------



## Sherripohlman

This is the pic I meant to post. Sorry they all post sideways for so e reason.


----------



## rbarlo32

My beautiful girlie again, Mirrie Dancers Victoria 'Vicky'. She is 2 months old in 2 days, she is walking and trotting in hand, we are working on standing square, she tries up fine and lets you groom her and we are working on feet still. She is the cheekiest and the cutest girl ever. We are planning on showing her in August hence all the work with her.


----------



## WSArabians

Aggs said:


> WS you have some adorable little ones on your hands!


Thanks! Hoping to get some updated pics soon as the rain stops! Lol


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Here are a few from today of my filly, Takala. A quick review; she is a 5 month old American Bashkir Curly filly, red dun with a small blanket, two rear socks, and a nice wide blaze. She is sporting a full body clip due to some stubborn, thick February foal hair, that was much needed then, but once weather got up there she was miserable. She is just as perfect as always, or as close to perfection as any horse that has hoofed its way onto the property. We are working on gaining a bit of weight. These pictures don't show it, but she is a little ribby; which I could feel underneath her coat, but now she's unhaired I hope to pack on a few healthy lbs. The pic makes her look like she's quite the bum on her, which she does, but she is actually fairly narrow-bodied. I anticipate her filling out in her second and third year, so we've plenty of time. 

And of course, in preparation of our show next month, we've been working on all sorts of maneuvers. I've introduced some lunging to her. (I use the term 'lunging' quite loosely. I basically have her circle me at a consistent pace a few laps at a walk. I ask maybe a few strides of trot on the circle. We disengage hindquarters and forequarters,etc.) I still need some work on trotting beside me, but all in due time. She is doing great at everything she's been taught.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Time flies by so quickly, when it gets nice out I will get much better pictures to share 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

wrecker update...copied and pasted from her growing up baby thread...

Yesterday I was doing her daily check with her hernia. And, it was hard and I was unable to push it back up. So, I called the vet this morning and he offered to let me bring her in today and he'll do surgery either tonight or tomorrow. It will probably be tomorrow, tonight would have been a more emergency situation which at this point, its not. She is acting fine, pooping and eating, so all is good.

But I went ahead and got her and momma ready and hauled them 40 minutes to the vet! They both got a bath, and oh my goodness was she ever fantastic. She stood still to be sprayed by the hose and she loved the shampooing. 

She hopped right in the trailer. Unloaded very well. And walked into the vet's barn without so much as a missed step! Chilly was blowing and snorting at shadows (must be the blonde), but Wrecker was bold and just kept going. The girls at the vet love her. Not sure if ill be getting my filly back. Hahaha.

I'll keep everyone posted on how she's doing. Monday should be the day she comes home...if they'll let me have her back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Good luck with her surgery. I hope all goes well.


----------



## sugar13

How do you add a picture to a post? I am new to here and would like to a pic of our new baby.


----------



## Tupelo

This is my boy Dallas. He was born May 8th 2013. He will be registered with AQHA when hes 2 months old. He's Bay Roan just like his dad.


----------



## sugar13

Kuwop, nickname Sugar, born 6/8/13 11:38 pm...


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Ok, I admit it, I have been mean to not update on our filly.


----------



## NdAppy

:shock: Glad you took her halter off when you did MLP. Looks like it was starting to grow into her face!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

NdAppy said:


> :shock: Glad you took her halter off when you did MLP. Looks like it was starting to grow into her face!


Yeah it wasn't supposed to happen. Everything happens when I got to a horse show. We did feel around her face and we got off with sweat marks. Not a single indent today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tupelo

I dislike leaving halters on if youre not leading the horse some where, For that reason. My friend used to keep her horse at a barn that only had straight stalls. Her horse was constantly wearing a halter and tied to a wall. so she did eventually get an ugly indent. There was another old horse there who wasnt so lucky. He had no hair on his nose at all anymore.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I don't typically leave them on, but we thought she could get used to it being on. She's ok at least. I think the next halter is get her will be padded but not left on this time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Soda is just over 2 months now!! He sprouted up and is a solid young man!! He is great to work with and has calmed down quite a bit in the last few weeks


----------



## Falcor74

He is so cute. I love the picture of him with his leg up. He looks like such a little imp!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

3 months old this week!!


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

I see all these foal photos of babies that buck & play and they're so cute! None of my babies are very playful (at least when I'm around) I must be too serious with their handling and training which I guess makes me the mean lady


----------



## CLaPorte432

CCH said:


> I see all these foal photos of babies that buck & play and they're so cute! None of my babies are very playful (at least when I'm around) I must be too serious with their handling and training which I guess makes me the mean lady


Completely agree. Wrecker is a lazy bum. I feel like i've been ripped off. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

CLaPorte432 said:


> Completely agree. Wrecker is a lazy bum. I feel like i've been ripped off. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't want one jumping all over me, but I would love a few precocious photos in the pasture.

My foals' idea of playful when they make little old grampa noises at me? They are gigantic piglets, so whenever they see me, they grunt/nicker. Pippi has been weaned now for a while, so I have started letting her be turned out with Squeaks and the mares during the day. 9pm hits and she is either at the gate to come in, or will trot up when called. It's pretty sad that I don't even have to lead her inside anymore, she will just walk to her stall. She and Teena are both lazy fatties.


----------



## MsLady

We were out with the horses the other night and Cowboy (7 week old colt) was over by the round pen, he usually stands by it and bites it so I didn't think much about it, but then I noticed he had figured out how to pull the pins out!! Here is a pic of my husband putting it back in. 









(FYI- he only wears his halter when we are with him)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

It is hard to believe Takala goes with this group of foals when she is so much older than them! (She is 5 m/o.) What happened to the other winter foals? Here are some snapshots of Takala and her sorry looking self. These are from a few days ago. I am working on getting her to get a bit more covering over her ribs, so excuse that she looks a bit ribby. She has gotten a 'little' bit better since then. And try as I might, that hair is not to be tamed. But we did have a eureka moment with leading however. I used to have to drag her around and constantly remind her to walk next to me. Now she *finally* started walking with me. But I have to applaud her for always being level-headed when leading, and willing to do whatever I ask of her.


----------



## CLaPorte432

CCH said:


> I don't want one jumping all over me, but I would love a few precocious photos in the pasture.
> 
> My foals' idea of playful when they make little old grampa noises at me? They are gigantic piglets, so whenever they see me, they grunt/nicker. Pippi has been weaned now for a while, so I have started letting her be turned out with Squeaks and the mares during the day. 9pm hitw and she is either at the gate to come in, or will trot up when called. It's pretty sad that I don't even have to lead her inside anymore, she will just walk to her stall. She and Teena are both lazy fatties.


Wrecker is also very quiet. Occasionally she will nicker at me, but usually she just sneaks up behind you for some loving. She is 100% in your pocket. If she sees you out at the barn, she is up begging for attention.

i don't have a single photo of her running/bucking/rearing/acting like a fool. Not even trotting! Because she prefers to walk. LoL. Walk and stand around and eat. -_- *rolls eyes*

i was bending over to grab some straw flakes and i feel this wiggling on my back. I assumed it was Chilly because she does that. Nope. It was Wrecker looking at me like "I scratch your back you scratch mine?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Takala is just like her mother - LOUD! She talks every time she sees me, when she's getting her food, when she's bored, when the other horses make noise, etc. Just a cute little whinny, but I know just like her mother she'll have a deep, deep voice. And Takala hasn't been wild since she was weaned. Occasionally I will see her slowly and calmly walk deep into the pasture, then haul back up and run around with such focus. If I see her she stops and either looks at me or grazes, and won't run around again until I leave.


----------



## Sauter La Lune Horses

Well i'm new here and I saw this thread and knew I had to post our barns only foal for this year. 
His name is Bartender and he is registered AQHA. Born March 26 out of Diamond Decko and by Babes Red Bartender. He is really starting to roan out now. Here he is about two or so months ago.


----------



## texasgal

Sauter La Lune Horses said:


> Well i'm new here and I saw this thread and knew I had to post our barns only foal for this year.
> His name is Bartender and he is registered AQHA. Born March 26 out of Diamond Decko and by Babes Red Bartender. He is really starting to roan out now. Here he is about two or so months ago.


 
Welcome to the forum .. and thanks for sharing!


----------



## my2geldings

This is our guy, born in April. A papered Quarter Horse.


----------



## nessa1579

Here's more of my sweet girl  will be 2 months on the 15th. She's starting to shed and looks like she will varnish like all her momma's other foals.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

nessa1579 said:


> Here's more of my sweet girl  will be 2 months on the 15th. She's starting to shed and looks like she will varnish like all her momma's other foals.


What a cute little chunker! I love the little wave to her coat. I have to remind myself that it is just a foal coat and not all babies are Curlies. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

My latest born June 28th, a gorgeous purebred Arabian colt.


----------



## SunnyDraco

WSArabians said:


> My latest born June 28th, a gorgeous purebred Arabian colt.


He is adorable 

Congrats on such a good looking colt


----------



## WSArabians

Here's a few of our other foals of 2013.  

Khaptain:










Denni:










Maple:










Trike:


----------



## QtrBel

Here are newest pics of the littlest one... Should be Posing for registration pic, Who's got butt? and Mule ears, did you say I had mule ears....


----------



## QtrBel

Ohh nice babies WSArabians.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Today Allie had her first bath, more pictures were taken on a camera that hasn't been downloaded to a computer yet. But here are a few that I took with my phone 
























































Dinner time, she was so tired out this evening that after she ate her grain, she laid in the hay and started eating lol


----------



## equestrianfriend

she is so beautiful! OMG the way she arches her neck, to die for!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

equestrianfriend said:


> she is so beautiful! OMG the way she arches her neck, to die for!!


Thanks 
We love her, she is 3 months old now. I plan on getting some pictures fron the canera posted soon.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I suppose I have a 2013 foal. Unfortunately I got him a few months back, but I doubt he is a year old yet. I think he may be 6 months old or so now.

He surely is the cutest thing though! Have never owned a miniature horse until May, now I have two.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

My current update....

**Princess about sat on my lap**

Yes you read it correctly. Just finished cleaning the stall, left the bag of shavings in the stall, sat down, and shecomes to bug me. I start scratching her neck and shoulders where she has itch spots from shedding and she came closer with her rear end for the same treatment. That crossed my line while sitting down. Mom's laughing while I have to back her up with my hand to her chest so I can have room to stand up. She got the curry brush standing up and she was happy. Stretched out neck and her lip moving. Not long after that she got a clipper and scissors lesson. 

Scissors lesson:
Excellent! Trimmed bridle path, ears, and muzzle but accidently nicking her chin and left ear. (Mom and a thinning scissor)

Clipper lesson:
Didn't care for them. She thought it was a bee...soon she let her clip a piece of her muzzle and right ear. Wanted nothing to do with her left ear so it'll be a working progress on that ear. Overall, she stood still except a coulple times but she was very good for the first time.

That's my report.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Grace

ButtInTheDirt, I am in love with your filly! did you say red dun and appy? I shall scoop her up and stash her in my pocket while she still fits.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Here are some more pictures of Takala; she is six months now! The vet came out to vaccinate her and draw blood for a coggins and she stood perfectly, as if she'd been there done that, even though it was the first time. These past few nights I've had to tie her up in the dark to feed the other horses, and she stands there perfect without a fuss. We've even been working on trotting in hand, and she is really catching on. Even speeding up her pace if she is just being pokey can be treated with a few clucks. And while people may think she is a bit of a beefer, she is actually really scrawny when you look at her from the front! With her breeding she will likely fill out later in life, and I do what I can to keep weight on her, but it is just madness how much food this little poop factory can eat and still be ribby. I've wormed her routinely, as well, so hopefully she is just going through that stage. She needs to be bigger if she's ever going to get to play with the herd, and I really hate keeping her alone with only the occasional equine visitor.


----------



## Chechatonga

*Aine has arrived!*

Yay I get to join this list...finally!


----------



## Merlot

Buttin the dirt - have you weaned her already? If you have this would explain why she is a bit ribby.
wsarabians -I LOVE your foals - I especially love that they do not appear to have too much of dish in the face.


----------



## WSArabians

Merlot said:


> wsarabians -I LOVE your foals - I especially love that they do not appear to have too much of dish in the face.


Thanks Merlot!
I love pretty, but I breed for performance so an extreme dish is the last thing I look and/or breed for. Some of mares get questioned as to their purebred status until registration papers come out. LOL 
Mostly these two:


----------



## QtrBel

I'd be happy if either one of those was in my pasture. They are gorgeous.


----------



## tlkng1

SunnyDraco said:


> New addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little filly


 Is that little one sticking her tongue out at the camera? Perfect timing


----------



## WSArabians

I gots a new baby!!
Only cell phone pics for now as it's raining non stop now. 
Jinx, a bay colt. I said before he was born "I want a bay sabino filly... so I'll probably get a bay or grey colt." Hence his name, Jinx. Rotten ******. LOL
BUT... He is gorgeous and check out that MANE!!


----------



## WSArabians

QtrBel said:


> I'd be happy if either one of those was in my pasture. They are gorgeous.


Thanks! I can send a baby of theirs that way... LOL


----------



## texasgal

... precious little curly mane... *sigh* *loves babies*


----------



## Falcor74

awww... love the main!!! So adorable.


----------



## morganarab94

aww so cute!


----------



## WSArabians

Thanks everyone! Can't wait to get some good shots of him - He has lots of unfolding to do yet though!


----------



## rbarlo32

MY beautiful girl Vicky is now nearly 3 months old, growing quickly and now loosing that baby fuzz.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, I finally get to upload some of my Quater/ Arab mix little feller!!! Winchester was born 7/8/2013 and he is full of spunk but is so sweet!! I love him!


----------



## WSArabians

What a cutie!


----------



## morganarab94

I love the picture of him and his momma.


----------



## QtrBel

WSA I may take you up on that one day....


----------



## WSArabians

I LOVE this guy! So exotic, so full of sass!


----------



## WSArabians

And when foals go cute!


----------



## WSArabians




----------



## Druydess

OMG-- the faces on that first pic!!


----------



## MsLady

Those have got to be some of the cutest pictures I have ever seen! Thank you so much for sharing, that just made my day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tupelo

I have a recent photo of dallas to share and some older ones of him and a brother playing. 

Recent


Hes the one in the back


hes the one getting leaned on


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Here's a collection of pictures of Takala, before/during/after her show last weekend. She did very well, placing first in her class and going on to show in the top blue class. Before the fair we practiced loading both her and my gelding, trailering them to a neighboring pasture, then bringing them back at night to be stalled. Come show day both loaded right up and enjoyed the ride. She tied very well at the trailer, and the round pen panels were more to keep kids out than to keep her in. Now Takala is getting some time with her new mister-mom, and they are quite the pair. A few weeks ago he would have nothing to do with her, now you could mistake them for mom and daughter, although I don't think he'd be happy to hear of it. :lol: She is getting time to be a horse, and if she keeps weight well on free choice hay and a mineral block, then she'll stay out with Moe, or possibly the rest of the herd. She is six months old, and I couldn't be more proud of where we are.


----------



## MGTS

We finally have our (only) 2013 foal. I said I was hoping for a filly.... already knew it was going to be chestnut....
so I got a chestnut filly as my stallion's final foal:
Born 7/25 - barn name "Juicee" Reg name: pending


----------



## my2geldings

*Our 2013 babies*

We have 2 babies:
This is our little man Cruiser, he's going to be our show horse.



This is our little girl, still doesnt have a name, she's going to be our second show little girl.


----------



## Damadeer

I'm drooling over all these little nuggets... cute foals, everyone. .U.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

PaintHorseMares said:


> Here is our Paint mare "Lady" and her colt "Buckshot" foaled last Saturday.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1007...s/5868944125322604177?authkey=CJ3Bm_qHu7CgjwE


Update at 3 months.... Buckshot is catching up to mom fast!


----------



## WSArabians

MsLady said:


> Those have got to be some of the cutest pictures I have ever seen! Thank you so much for sharing, that just made my day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!!
I'm gonna try not to be a spammer here now. LOL


----------



## SammysMom

*My2Geldings*, Cruiser is GORGEOUS! And so are all the rest of these goofy little darlings! This just became my favorite thread


----------



## my2geldings

SammysMom said:


> *My2Geldings*, Cruiser is GORGEOUS! And so are all the rest of these goofy little darlings! This just became my favorite thread


Thank you so much!! We are really blessed to have him. He has phenomenal bloodlines and matching conformation. He's got a sweet temper as well. More pictures to come 
Thank you so much again for the sweet compliment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom

Oh my gosh, *CLaPorte432*, she is so beautiful!! What do you call her coloring?


----------



## my2geldings

Here is the newest photo of our stud colt. Definitely confirmed that this young man is going to get to keep his nuts and become a breeding and showing stallion.


----------



## Druydess

Lovely boy My2geldings! I look forward to watching him mature!


----------



## my2geldings

Druydess said:


> Lovely boy My2geldings! I look forward to watching him mature!


thank you so much! me as well. I cannot get over how much he has changed colour wise in the last 2 months :shock: I've never owned a weanling so well balanced and put together even through the growing fuglies. Will be very interesting watching him grow thats for sure. Im excited to see him develop into a great stallion.


----------



## nessa1579

Spanish walk anyone? Lol


----------



## nessa1579

Stella at 2.5 months old, she really has blossomed. She wasn't the cutest baby lol


----------



## nessa1579

Pretty girl


----------



## nessa1579

Ima Stellar Queen is her registered name


----------



## QtrBel

She is growing up nice!


----------



## Aesthetic

This is my colt that was born June 2nd. He's going on nine weeks old. He is still a little antisocial thing. He's growing fast and quite big. A nice little stud colt.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Aesthetic said:


> This is my colt that was born June 2nd. He's going on nine weeks old. He is still a little antisocial thing. He's growing fast and quite big. A nice little stud colt.


Very nice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen

nessa1579 said:


> Ima Stellar Queen is her registered name


 LOVE that QH booty :wink:


----------



## nessa1579

HalleysComet said:


> LOVE that QH booty :wink:


Hehe, me too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Gorgeous babies everyone. Excited to see what your goals are with them. we bought 2 weanlings this year, so Im excited to share our adventures with them!


----------



## WSArabians

It was a lazy day here at the ranch...


----------



## my2geldings

Look at how neatly tucked her legs are!! Adorable!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

And this is my latest guy, born two days ago.


----------



## my2geldings

Look at that gorgeous head marking! What a gorgeous colt!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Thanks! He's got tons of unfolding to do yet, but a very brave lil fellow.


----------



## MsLady

He is just adorable! The next to the last picture is the best. I could just take him home 😍
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marcie

Oh my gosh what a cutie! The pic of him stretching up is adorable and I love the awkward moment of coming at mom from behind lol


----------



## krazygirl1

*Badger*

I haven't been on in awhile but thought I would share how much they have grown. This is my reining bred colt.


----------



## CLaPorte432

*Wrecker, closing in on 5 months.*













Wrecker had hernia surgery back in mid-June. She has completely healed and I'm so happy I made the decision to have it done. It's a major relief. 


I'm going to have her DNA tested for Brown. She is so sun-faded right now, she really does look brown. I was quite confident in her being black though. :?


----------



## krazygirl1

*Bandit*

I have random strangers drop by my house wanting to buy him all the time. He is really filling out nice.


----------



## CLaPorte432

SammysMom said:


> Oh my gosh, *CLaPorte432*, she is so beautiful!! What do you call her coloring?


Thank you. 

She is black. But if you look at her most recent pictures, she is SOOO incredibly sunfaded.

I am going to get her DNA tested to have proof of what her genetics are. She very well could be brown (Pooh!) But, I'm hoping not. (Long standing bet between my bf and dad on what color she is)

She is Frame and Sabino for her overo patterns.


----------



## Rumonek

Here's my first 2013 Arabian foal. The last colt by now, sadly, deceased El Norus and out of a beautiful 16.1 Eygptian-Sired mare, Lu-Nor Shais Beauty.


























Then my filly is growing up!
Gypsy Vanner filly


----------



## Tupelo

Dallas and his mom. Hes almost 3 months


----------



## Saucy12

My filly Sky's the Limit aka Sky, born July 16th. Out of my quarter horse mare and by the thoroughbred stallion Sea Accounts. She turns 3 weeks tomorrow


----------



## my2geldings

Look at all these babies! anyone started to wean them already?


----------



## smaile

Caldelero turned 3 months recently. He is turning out to be one of the best foals I`ve seen this year, (and I`ve seen a lot of them). I strongly hope that he will be very good sport horse as well.
And I`m definitely not weaning him before he turns 6 months old...


----------



## Falcor74

Smaile ~ he is turning into such a beauty!


----------



## Zexious

Oh my gosh, I love babiessss. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Saucy12

Some more photos from this morning. Bringing the girls to their paddock


----------



## MsLady

Saucy, I love your pictures! It's been so hot here my little guy isn't running and playing as much, it's good to see pictures of others 😄!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Some photos of our filly. Still has no name.


----------



## MsLady

Come on, a filly that stunning has to have a name! You have had her what, 2 weeks? Defiantly time for a name 😢! Poor baby girl!!
I tell you what, since she doesn't mean enough to you to name her I'll take her off your hands, then you won't have to worry about a name...lol 😃😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Deal! Where ski ship her to? NOT! You will have to come visit us in Calgary before I consider turning a blind eye to horse theft.

I have a few ideas of names. Celtic is the one in mind right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

I've always wanted to visit Canada, I've lived in the South my whole life. Right now I think I would move there just to get out of this heat! It was 102 today and my little guy was hot!
Celtic is a good name, is there any meaning behind it? We have one more foal due and I have no idea what we are going to name it.









Cowboy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

MsLady said:


> I've always wanted to visit Canada, I've lived in the South my whole life. Right now I think I would move there just to get out of this heat! It was 102 today and my little guy was hot!
> Celtic is a good name, is there any meaning behind it? We have one more foal due and I have no idea what we are going to name it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oooh! another baby! No specific idea or story behind it. I was actually looking at the Disney movie Brave and thought of Celtic. Thought it had a nice ring to it and when I look at her, its suits her.


----------



## WSArabians

My2Geldings said:


> Some photos of our filly. Still has no name.


Boots! :-D


----------



## my2geldings

That is adorable! that might just be her nick name.


----------



## WSArabians

My2Geldings said:


> That is adorable! that might just be her nick name.


I always wanted a Boots, but I only ever seem to produce something with three stockings :-| lol


----------



## my2geldings

Why do you think I jumped on her? Not often you come across a foal with those markings who hasn't been sold yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen

^^ :rofl:

Boot'sa Madefa Walkin


----------



## Tupelo

dallas last night. 3 months


thats my fiance, not me


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

Oh my word can I have him?!? Joking, joking. So cute! And I love his butt. I like big butts and I cannot lie.... As long as there on horses.


----------



## Saucy12

More of Sky! Turns a month old on tuesday! She's grown so much


----------



## Rumonek

My last 2013 foal. By a straight-Spanish Arabian stallion and out of am impeccably bred purebred Arab mare. Daughter of *Edukt and this filly is from the top producing English dam line in the breed....
She'll make someone very happy!!


----------



## Druydess

Lovely girl Rumonek!! That Spanish sure refines, doesn't it?? 

All outstanding babies!! Sky, "Boots," Dallas, Smailie, CLaPorte, and WSA-- you know I love your kids..


----------



## my2geldings

Great photos everyone! hope to see more of them come in!


----------



## Druydess

My2Geldings said:


> Great photos everyone! hope to see more of them come in!


Well-- here ya go then.. Dream of Faery Fire- (Fae):


----------



## my2geldings

Druydess said:


> Well-- here ya go then.. Dream of Faery Fire- (Fae):


oh my gosh!!!! is that the baby we were all waiting for?!?! gorgeous little thing!!!


----------



## Druydess

My2Geldings said:


> oh my gosh!!!! is that the baby we were all waiting for?!?! gorgeous little thing!!!


Yes, and Solei sneakily had her- no fuss-no muss-- 2 weeks early, and she was totally perfect! She is a complete joy, and so friendly and fearless, even from birth.


----------



## Saucy12

Sky.. 1 month and 3 days old


----------



## RememberPearl

I love these foals


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Me too Pearl! Though I am developing a soft spot in my heart for Sky.. She is wonderful Saucy12


----------



## rememberourtroops

This is my three and a half month old Shire colt The Last Tragedy, or Ed for short. He is out of my mare Blizzard and my stallion, who passed the day before Ed's birth, named Tragic September. Ed has gone from black to this so I'm thinking he is going to grey out now. Blizzard looks short in alot of these photos but that is because Ed is on a slight hill and she isn't.


----------



## NdAppy

rememberourtroops said:


> This is my three and a half month old Shire colt The Last Tragedy, or Ed for short. He is out of my mare Blizzard and my stallion, who passed the day before Ed's birth, named Tragic September. Ed has gone from black to this so I'm thinking he is going to grey out now. Blizzard looks short in alot of these photos but that is because Ed is on a slight hill and she isn't.



Neither sire nor dam were grey so no your colt is not going grey. His baby fluff is sunfaded and that is why he looks the color he does.


----------



## RememberPearl

Is there a horse in his bloodline that was grey?


----------



## rememberourtroops

His grand-dam on his sire's side was a grey. Could her color be coming out now? Compared to all these other foals Ed looks like a mammoth!


----------



## Saucy12

Thanks HalleysComet  she's amazing.. she's definitely stolen my heart! I have to leave for school in 2 weeks though (my senior year of college) so I'm bumming about that! They grow up so fast, I don't want to miss anything! But I'll be visiting home a lot more than usual! lol


----------



## Teeallmee

I can't get enough of this Thread! I hope to post pix soon!!!


----------



## Druydess

Fae strutting her stuff in the endless rain...

These are not the best in clarity, taken in the rain with low light, but they do show her impulsion, engagement, and powerful hip:







And just for the joy of being a foal:


----------



## MsLady

I love the last picture. I am never quick enough to get action shots of my colt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

The farrier ran late, so here are a few pictures.

Her opinion on the farrier appointment








Someone has developed a big booty!


----------



## Aesthetic

Here's Gunner, he's going on three months old. He's finally starting to get a bit more social. He is getting very curious and daring. He has proceeded to get himself stuck in my fence and break a post in half...so we tore down the middle fence and tightened loose wires for his sake!



















Not much action, way to hot and momma is limping again  So if he runs he's running with our filly or our gelding, making laps around the pasture until he's heaving.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Just received an update pic on my colt! He will be 5 months old on the 23'rd! I'm head over heels in love with this guy. He's such a lover. Everyone adores him for his friendly disposition. He's been going through trailer training in preparation for his trip to us in just a matter of weeks! Eeeeek. So excited. Hope his adopted aunt (my mare) will love him as much as we all do! Photo credit to Lazy A Ranch and used with permission.

(Darn colts and their wieners always out!! lol!!)


----------



## Saucy12

A few pics of Sky from this week.. she's growing so fast!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

My lovely filly is doing great thus far, and I am just head over heels in love with her. The more she grows the more plans I make for her, I am just so excited to have a horse that will know how to work from the beginning. Makes life so much easier training them later and working with them for the rest of their life. We also plan on breeding our mares for a full-sibling and half-sibling to Takala next spring. I am conjuring up images of having my young team of driving horses already! Perhaps I am getting a little ahead of myself here... In the mean time I just gaze at my beautiful little filly.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Saucy12 said:


> A few pics of Sky from this week.. she's growing so fast!
> 
> View attachment 263274
> 
> 
> View attachment 263282
> 
> 
> View attachment 263290
> 
> 
> View attachment 263298
> 
> 
> View attachment 263306


Lovely pics!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

YAY FOR NEW PICS FROM THE BREEDER!! Well. One new pic at least. It's never enough! He's coming home soon and I can't wait!!


----------



## Tupelo

shes gorgeous. Dallas is coming home tomorrow! Its been a long summer wait


----------



## my2geldings

Gorgeous foals everyone! absolutely stunning!


----------



## Saucy12

Sky strutting her stuff the other day.. she turns 2 months old on tuesday!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Time for a Buckshot update again. Just had his first shots and there was no fussing at all. Now at 4 months...


----------



## Teeallmee

PaintHorseMares said:


> Time for a Buckshot update again. Just had his first shots and there was no fussing at all. Now at 4 months...


What a gorgeous colt! I am in love!!


----------



## Tupelo

Dallas arrived home safe and sound on sunday. Hes finally getting tired from al his running around and calling for the neighbours horses, whom have become his buddies. Since dallas is my only horse.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Tupelo said:


> Dallas arrived home safe and sound on sunday. Hes finally getting tired from al his running around and calling for the neighbours horses, whom have become his buddies. Since dallas is my only horse.


Aww!! Thanks for that beautiful picture


----------



## ashleyjade85

Thought I would post some of my baby who was born in April, her name is Nova.

This one is her at 2 months
http://www.horseforum.com/members/54305/album/my-horses-6497/image-58601.jpg

This one is about a week ago
http://www.horseforum.com/members/54305/album/my-horses-6497/image-58250.jpg


----------



## scubadreams

*Here is our newest addition Charlotte*

Our newest addition Charlotte short for Charlemagne and her mother Gwenevere or Gwenie.


----------



## scubadreams

*Update on Cedar*

Well Cedar is almost 5 months old and boy is he a firecracker :~) He came running up to the road to get his close-up... Here are a few pictures of Cedar.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Weaning time tomorrow or this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Charlotte is adorable!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Allie has gone to her first show for fun and exposure. Her registered name is Almost Dreaming. Here she is for a costume class 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Weaning started today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12

Some pics of Sky from this past week. I left home last weekend for my senior year of college, so I'm going through "foal withdrawal" lol.. I miss her terribly! Loving this thread and seeing everyones babies so I get my foal fix! :lol:


----------



## Druydess

Saucy-- she is friggin' adorable!
Sunny-- that costume is too much!

Some pics of Fae from last month:


----------



## Saucy12

I love Fae! She is too cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

My filly I've been keeping under wraps... Anyone see a reiner?? LOL


----------



## Reckyroo

This is an update of Fox and Teddy from Foxy's foaling thread.
He was born on the 14th March and was 6 months old yesterday when I took these photos..........


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Reckyroo said:


> This is an update of Fox and Teddy from Foxy's foaling thread.
> He was born on the 14th March and was 6 months old yesterday when I took these photos..........


A very fine looking guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Time for another Buckshot update, now 5 months old. As you can see, he's quickly catching up to mom, size wise...










..and grandma, too.


----------



## Reckyroo

Beautiful x


----------



## Druydess

Little Miss Fae continues to impress me with a beautifully sculpted face, enlarging jowls, widening jib, (which I didn't think was possible), outstanding topline, straight, long legs, killer hip, amazing temperament, and she is HUGE!! She towers above a colt born at the same time. Refined, yet muscular, she is living up to my expectations of this cross nicely. 
My little girl is growing up!!:shock:
Fae at 4.75 months:


----------



## Reckyroo

Druydess said:


> Little Miss Fae continues to impress me with a beautifully sculpted face, enlarging jowls, widening jib, (which I didn't think was possible), outstanding topline, straight, long legs, killer hip, amazing temperament, and she is HUGE!! She towers above a colt born at the same time. Refined, yet muscular, she is living up to my expectations of this cross nicely.
> My little girl is growing up!!:shock:
> Fae at 4.75 months:


I think she's absolutely beautiful and the photos show that she knows she is :lol:

Just the way she holds herself is like "Look at me" - she's wonderful xx


----------



## SunnyDraco

Weaning began last night  Mint wasn't happy about it last night but she settled down and stopped trying to take her frustration out on her half sister Allie


----------



## sarahb87

well heres my foal for 2013 Tassas Little Smarty aka Cash  Qh colt born 28th sept


----------



## Druydess

Reckyroo said:


> I think she's absolutely beautiful and the photos show that she knows she is :lol:
> 
> Just the way she holds herself is like "Look at me" - she's wonderful xx


Thank you Reckyroo!!

She continues to evolve beautifully. Every day I spend with her makes me so grateful to her lovely parents. They really were the perfect match!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Takala is now nine months old and my is she a wooly booger. I get such a kick out of her mane, which is now spiky and makes her look even woolier. For those who don't know, I was driven mad by her five-inch mane that stuck straight up in the air, and she wouldn't let me train it to the side. Her full brother has a mane that goes past his neck already as a long yearling/two year old. She'll catch up, I have no doubt. :wink: 

Takala is the calmest foal I have ever been around, so it took some prodding to get a picture of her in motion. In most of the pictures I got her eyes were half closed. I have met draft foals that were more lively than her. She has her dam's temperament all the way. I couldn't have asked for a more perfect filly.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Buckshot update....today he's 6 months old and filling out quite nicely...


----------



## MsLady

Our QH colt born October 17. 
Master Pauly's Shooting Star aka Chance


----------



## EnduranceLover6

My little Velencia filly, aka "Vee". Born October 11th


----------



## TexasBlaze

Dru are you planning on doing with Fae? I hope you plan to keep her so we can all watch her grow!!


----------



## Druydess

TexasBlaze said:


> Dru are you planning on doing with Fae? I hope you plan to keep her so we can all watch her grow!!


Yes-- She is not for sale at any price. I've turned down 3 offers as of now. Sorry for my absence, but I've been on vacation the last few weeks camping in the woods enjoying bonfires, live music, great food, and great company. :wink:

Fae continues to be a sweet little lady, enjoying her grooming sessions and loving her hoomans.. I'll have to see how she grows to decide what her future will be. You all will have to help me with that.. :wink:

I'll get more pics as soon as I can, but all my babies have already fuzzed up-- looks like FL is going to have a cold winter. :?


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Apparently Princess is too big for her 34-48" blanket. It only goes to the front of the hip. I'd better measure her since she had a growth spurt while I was gone. I suppose we should take it back since it came from Congress...


----------



## CLaPorte432

Here's Wrecker! 7-1/2 Months Old now. She is fitting nearly perfect in a 58" blanket. She is about 430 pounds now, 12.3 In the front, 13.1 In the hindend.

She had a mild case of colic last Tuesday. Scared the daylights out of me. But she's better and hasnt shown any discomfort since that night. She's such a sweetie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Here are some pictures of Takala this past Sunday. She spends most of her time in a paddock with her two buddies, our twenty four year old morgan Gypsy and our newest addition, Franklin the miniature donkey. In the afternoon all the "big horses" get to go out on pasture to run around and get some of the stupid out of them. Takala gets let out with them and she makes it a point to sprint all the way down there and stretch her legs. :lol: She really loves it out there, but the geldings sometimes get into moods where they play a bunch and get a little rough with her... but after being chased off she'll wait a few seconds, then run back over to taunt them.  So I limit her exposure to them to protect her from herself. :lol: 

Monday I worked with her a little, mostly on tying. I tied her up in the arena for ten or so minutes while I lunged one of the geldings. She was a little antsy, and "aunt" Gypsy must have taught her how to paw because she puts lots of effort in it now. I tied her on several occasions and she hadn't tried to pull back. I also tried our lightest driving harness on her. It is a little big yet, but she did not care at all that it was on her. I didn't bother yet with the crupper as I do not want to solicit a reaction with an ill-fitting harness. She doesn't even mind walking with it on her. I can't wait for a few years to go by and I can start her in harness! It will be so nice having a horse that has been handled through out it's life to train for once. And it will be even better considering it is my lovely Takala Rose.


----------



## OTTBlvr

loved looking thru all the pix of this years babies, especially watching them as they grow. good luck to everyone!!

I wanted to share pix of my baby, Isis. She was foaled April 18 and put down April 19. Anyone who has bred knows how much of your heart you put into your mare and all the anticipation that comes with the 11+ months of waiting. It's never easy to say goodbye, and having to make the decision to let my 36-hour-old filly go is one of the hardest, and at the same time easiest, decisions I've ever had to make. RIP, babygirl <3 Your memory will forever live on


----------



## countryryder

OTTBlvr said:


> loved looking thru all the pix of this years babies, especially watching them as they grow. good luck to everyone!!
> 
> I wanted to share pix of my baby, Isis. She was foaled April 18 and put down April 19. Anyone who has bred knows how much of your heart you put into your mare and all the anticipation that comes with the 11+ months of waiting. It's never easy to say goodbye, and having to make the decision to let my 36-hour-old filly go is one of the hardest, and at the same time easiest, decisions I've ever had to make. RIP, babygirl <3 Your memory will forever live on
> 
> 
> View attachment 318993
> 
> 
> View attachment 319001
> 
> 
> View attachment 319009
> 
> 
> View attachment 319017
> 
> 
> View attachment 319025
> 
> 
> View attachment 319033



So sad,and it is extremely hard! She was beautiful..
If you don't mind my asking,what happened?


----------



## OTTBlvr

thanks
she was lactose intolerant... my vet initially thought she had a delayed dummy foal syndrome-type issue, maybe neurological...vet was out 4 times to the farm before we decided our best course of action was taking her to the clinic. blood work was ok, but an ultrasound showed that she had already ruptured and was clearly not a surgical candidate. after analyzing her hour-by-hour life, we came to realize she got significantly worse after nursing...a clear (unfortunately not in time) sign that nursing was resulting in colic. we're still not sure if it was a freak thing or if my mare is possibly to blame. she really enjoyed being a mom, so I think we're going to try again, but keep a very close eye on the next foal...foal lac and a muzzle if need be. I know I can't go through that again, and I don't think Jaz can either




countryryder said:


> So sad,and it is extremely hard! She was beautiful..
> If you don't mind my asking,what happened?


----------



## countryryder

OTTBlvr said:


> thanks
> she was lactose intolerant... my vet initially thought she had a delayed dummy foal syndrome-type issue, maybe neurological...vet was out 4 times to the farm before we decided our best course of action was taking her to the clinic. blood work was ok, but an ultrasound showed that she had already ruptured and was clearly not a surgical candidate. after analyzing her hour-by-hour life, we came to realize she got significantly worse after nursing...a clear (unfortunately not in time) sign that nursing was resulting in colic. we're still not sure if it was a freak thing or if my mare is possibly to blame. she really enjoyed being a mom, so I think we're going to try again, but keep a very close eye on the next foal...foal lac and a muzzle if need be. I know I can't go through that again, and I don't think Jaz can either


How heartbreaking!
I wonder if maybe your mare is possibly an NI mare? (_neonatal isoerythrolysis)_


----------



## OTTBlvr

i'm not sure, but I would prefer to have her tested....I know this was just as hard on her as it was on me, and i'd hate to set her up for a failure again.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

_"Buckshot, you may be almost 7 months old, but you're still my baby"_ - Lady


----------



## SunnyDraco

Allie and Black Mint are growing fast, no troubles with weaning either. They have their older half brother and his mother and granddam as their herd while going through weaning. 
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12

My beautiful girl  4 months old!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Just thought I would update on Princess as she will be 7 months in a few days (22nd). I am actually 5'6" so she is pretty big.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I'm excited to see everyones' foals as they grow! Vee just turned one month old last week...so excited!!!


----------



## smaile

Caldelero is going to turn 7 months in a week. Can`t believe he is thsi big already.! This afternoon it started to snow for the first time - Caldelero doesn`t look very pleased about that though.
P.s. he has definitely entered his ugly duck stage. And it looks like he`ll be there for a while. 

























For comparison here he is at August -









And September -


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Here's the latest of Buckshot, now 7 months old. He's got one thick winter coat.


----------



## scubadreams

Here are some more pictures of Cedar...he is growing like a weed! I call him my little warhorse


----------



## JustPickOne

The day Fudge turned 7 months.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

Little Squeezy is now 4 Months!


----------



## WSArabians

Here's a few of the Morab colt - I love this guy!


----------



## WSArabians

And a few of the Morab filly. Hopefully I can get some of my purebreds this weekend lol


----------



## Druydess

Absolutely adorable WSA!!


----------



## Druydess

Guess I better weigh in as I haven't been here lately.. 

Sorry I've been MIA lately.. got a promotion and raise and have been busy spearheading/supervising 2 of their pilot programs in a three county area.. Best part is-- I now see patients within 5 minutes of my horses much more frequently than before and can pop by even more often. All is in place now, so back to business!! :wink:

I am sorry to have kept the Lady Fae away so long, but she has become quite butt high, very fuzzy, and a bit of a piglet around dinnertime..LOL I expect she's gearing up for a vertical challenge.. :wink:

Here's a few shots of her lovely face...

Being very contemplative:


Even in her fuglies with a half inch of fur on her face, still a delicate thing:


Such a Quirky Pony:


Great mix of her Dam and Sire here:


Though the background sucks, Got Dish?? LOL Imagine if she was clipped and didn't have winter fur.. :wink:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Druydess I am IN LOVE with Lady Fae!!! Her face is just perfect.

Vee just keeps getting stockier by the day! She eats a ton and loves to play outdoors, and torture Mom :wink: 7 weeks old :happydance:


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

I got some pictures of the little McSqueeze on Thanksgiving


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Here's the baby girl that I recently got, my sweetie Azula


----------



## WSArabians

Pic spam of my purebred filly, Ember.


----------



## WSArabians




----------



## WSArabians

Some updated shots of the babies:

Ember:





















Jinx:





















Gage:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Pictures of Takala today, we got just a little bit of snow. All of my horses turned into appaloosas. :lol: I let her run around in the arena where the footing is soft, unlike the rest of the ground which is frozen solid. She had plenty of zip. Hopefully very soon she will be officially registered, but I gotta yank a few hairs from the poor darling.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal

I haven't posted since the day Saga was born, he is five months old now. Here's a few pictures of him growing.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Love the red halter!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Sorry XD I totally forgot I already posted here, my bad


----------



## MsLady

Chance born 10-17-13


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Cowboy born 5-2-13. He is such a sweetheart!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Soda is almost 8 months old!! He is such a doll!! He has a very calm and curious personality we couldn't have asked for more with this guy!! Here are a couple pics from yesterday, getting in the Christmas spirit!! Annie is doing great as well!! She was lightly backed over the summer and will be sent away in the spring to finish her training!!


----------



## anniegirl

gezze I don't know why those 2 pics are the wrong way!! sorry everyone!


----------



## Saucy12

Sky is 5 months old today! Looking like a wooly mammoth at the moment :lol:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Saucy12 said:


> Sky is 5 months old today! Looking like a wooly mammoth at the moment :lol:
> 
> View attachment 337202
> 
> 
> View attachment 337218
> 
> 
> View attachment 337210


Saucy12--Sky looks fantastic! I followed your thread for a while but haven't seen a recent picture...cute as always, and a really nice looking baby. 

Vee turned 2 months old last week...and man is she a little spitfire!


----------



## Saucy12

Thanks endurancelover! Haven't been posting many pics of Sky lately because she looks like a mess with her winter coat. She's so fuzzy! Vee is gorgeous as well! Looks like she's getting big!


----------



## liltuktuk

While I didn't breed him, here is my 7 month old half arab/half paint colt Maverick. He was born in April 2013, I picked him up on Black Friday. Everyone goes Black Friday shopping for a horse...right? :lol:


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Here's a latest Buckshot photo, now 8 months.










and catching up fast to mom (Lady), height-wise (now 13hh).


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Saucy12 said:


> Thanks endurancelover! Haven't been posting many pics of Sky lately because she looks like a mess with her winter coat. She's so fuzzy! Vee is gorgeous as well! Looks like she's getting big!


I know, they all look goofy with their fuzz. Thank you, Vee is definiately getting big but I'm having a hard time determining whether she is small or average size for her age. She's about 9 weeks old now and my gut tells me she's on the right track, taking into consideration that both Mom & Dad are 14.2-14.3 lol

Here's a picture of her tonight :wink: You tell me what you think...


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Snapped some new ones of Takala today. After our most recent blizzard died down, I let her run around with the rest of the herd. By the time I got my camera the actually running died down, but I still snapped a few pictures of my frosted ponies out rooting around.









Left to right; Moe, Sadie, Takala, and Chester









Takala next to her dam, Tenakee, who is probably the only horse she looks small next to. I'm sure that'll change.



















Takala turns one in February, which puts her at ten months now. I'd say she's around 14-14.1, and will likely mature to 15-15.1 hands. It is nice to see everyone's wooly-boogers in their winter coats!


----------



## Saucy12

EnduranceLover6 said:


> I know, they all look goofy with their fuzz. Thank you, Vee is definiately getting big but I'm having a hard time determining whether she is small or average size for her age. She's about 9 weeks old now and my gut tells me she's on the right track, taking into consideration that both Mom & Dad are 14.2-14.3 lol
> 
> Here's a picture of her tonight :wink: You tell me what you think...
> View attachment 339626
> 
> View attachment 339634


IMO she looks to be on track and a good size for her age! You definitely don't want foals growing too much too fast. That's when they run into developmental issues like DOD and OCD. She's looking good though


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Saucy12 said:


> IMO she looks to be on track and a good size for her age! You definitely don't want foals growing too much too fast. That's when they run into developmental issues like DOD and OCD. She's looking good though


I'm glad you think she's on track. I worry about her growing too fast or too slow, so many factors to consider. She's got YEARS to grow and mature in the most natural environment possible so I'm excited to see how she changes


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I was looking at older pictures of Takala, and my golly, some things have changed. Here she is at a few weeks old; as a giant two-week old! Her dam is about 15.1 hands.










Here she is as a mite of a 6 month old! That's her butt next to one of my geldings who is a smidge shorter than her dam. Big POA buns don't help her cause, either. She hit a stagnant growth period up until about 8-9 months then shot up.










Her next to our Morgan mare this fall. Said mare is 14.2, so as you can tell she's sprouted a good bit. And got the fuzz going.










Seems like she has sprouted some buns, but it won't quite put a stock horse to shame.










And before the previous picture was taken, this was the 'snowcap' pony I was greeted by.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Here is Wrecker at 9-1/2 months. She's a big fuzzball, I cant wait until spring when she sheds this coat out. Not sure how tall she is right now, but she's healthy and happy and I can tell she's taller...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

I got a new Christmas pressie so here's a few of the results!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Beautiful, WS!


----------



## countryryder

Everyone's kids are looking fabulous!
They're growing up so fast..


----------



## EnduranceLover6

WS--where the heck did Santa leave my presents??!??!? :lol: Love them!!

Here is Vee (now 11 weeks)...don't mind her dirty baby fuzz.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Here's the new one, but I can't see her in person yet.


----------



## Chechatonga

*Aine at 6 months*

Here is the American Saddlebred filly we had in July...man oh man is she feisty. And Idaho, the pregnant Paint mare behind her.


----------



## FrostedLilly

She has a really neat facial marking. Cute!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Okay, I am a bit of a procrastinator in posting these... But Happy New Year and time certainly flies as all these babies are now in their yearling year. 

Black Mint at 9 months









Allie at 9 months


----------



## anniegirl

"Annie's Two Step Soda" is almost 9 months old!! He is close to 14hh already and very chunky!! He is quite the character, loves to play with his aunt fancy, who is usually just annoyed by it but tolerates him still!!


----------



## Zexious

Anniegirl--He sure does look like he is having fun! Thanks for sharing 8D


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Soda's lookin' fine and furry.  I always was a fan of solid colored horses.

I finally got some horsing done today. I worked with my new mare, Darla, and had a bit of extra time to play with Takala. Darla is half-sister to Takala's daddy, so she takes to esteemed title of half-aunt.  First pic of them side by side, Darla being the gray. I thought it was important to get Takala out and have her walk on the ice, and she definitely hasn't forgotten how. She was a February baby, after all. We walked down to the mail box, watched a milk truck go by, and Takala didn't even bat an eyelash. She was raised well. Her only concern was trying to eat the ice on the ground. :?

Also, her DNA samples were sent in a week or so ago so hopefully I will be getting her papers soon.  It is about time! It would have been too easy to just send them in when she was younger.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I figured with the new year we might as well have a shiny new thread. 

Our Yearlings of 2013!


----------



## scubadreams

Here are current pictures of the little weed I call Cedar


----------

